# Getting VMWare Tools to work in FreeBSD 10



## ikevin8me (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm trying to install VMware Tools into FreeBSD 10 by following the instructions here:
http://www.rhyous.com/2012/05/09/instal ... hout-xorg/

However, I found that the clang compiler spewed out errors. Any workaround?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you follow step 7.2?

Edit: scratch that. If you read some of the comments you'll see it won't work. I think the code needs to be fixed by VMWare.


----------



## ikevin8me (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, I did follow step 7.2. I've also installed gcc. It didn't work either.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you need VMware specifically?  emulators/virtualbox-ose works.


----------



## throAU (Jan 24, 2014)

Confirming:  you probably will need to wait for VMware to update the tools.  FreeBSD 10 has only been out a few days, give them a chance.  I'd try the open-vm-tools from ports, maybe you'll have more luck (possibly at the cost of a few features the official VMware tools give you).


----------



## oz42 (Jan 29, 2014)

open-vm-tools fails to compile because python27 fails to compile. Any other ideas?


----------



## tribble (Feb 12, 2014)

oz42 said:
			
		

> open-vm-tools fails to compile because python27 fails to compile. Any other ideas?



Try the binary package?

i.e.: `pkg install open-vm-tools`


----------



## tribble (Feb 12, 2014)

Kind of wondering, BTW, anyone on the FreeBSD development team have contact with VMWare, and know what sort of timeline can be expected for updated official VMWare Tools for FreeBSD 10?  FreeBSD seems to be one of the more neglected OS's when it comes to VMWare Tools (still no native amd64 VMWare Tools for FreeBSD at all, for example).


----------



## dburkland (Feb 19, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing as I too run a few FreeBSD 10 VMs on VMware vSphere 5. One annoyance that I noticed was that VMs when shutdown (using `shutdown -h now`) do not fully power off.

Dan


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2014)

-h just halts.  To shut down and power off, use `shutdown -p now`.


----------



## dburkland (Feb 19, 2014)

Doh, this is what I get for spending a majority of my time on RHEL systems


----------

